# Angina



## Cynthia F

Good evening!

I wonder if anyone could help, my boyfriend asked me last night if I had "angina" when I explained I had tonsillitis. After a quick check of online resources it seems Polish angina is a complication of tonsillitis (which I believe is zapalenie migdałków)  - possibly known as quinsy in English.

I was trying to explain what angina means in English - it's a heart condition described below:

Angina is a collection of symptoms caused by an underlying health condition that is caused when the supply of oxygen-rich blood to the heart becomes restricted. The heart arteries become narrow and hardened.
The most common symptom of angina is chest pain that is usually triggered by physical activity.

Is there a Polish word for this condition please? My dictionary didn't have a definition of it.

Dziękuję


----------



## robin74

Dusznica or dławica.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you robin74  that's very helpful


----------



## sokol

Polish "angina" actually is short of the Latin name "Angina tonsillaris" - which you call "tonsillitis" in English while it is called "angina" not only in Polish but also in German.

What you describe as "angina" in English actually is "Angina pectoris" - so this too is a shortening (and not the scientific name ).


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you sokol, so in Polish you wouldn't use zapalenie migdałków to describe tonsillitis?


----------



## Slovianka

Hello, Cynthia,
Here we use the name "angina" for pharyngitis (throat inflamation). In fact this is the same as tonsilitis, but in common speach we would never rather say "zapalenie migdałków". "Angina" sounds serious. If it is only sore throat, we say "boli mnie gardło". With sore throat we will come to work, with angina we won't.

Best greetings,
S.


----------



## Cynthia F

Dziękuję Slovianka, that's interesting! So my boyfriend was correct in guessing I had angina!


----------



## Slovianka

Życzę Ci szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia.
= I hope you regain health soon (???????)
= I hope soon you will be healthy (????)

How to say it well and to sound naturally in English?


----------



## Cynthia F

The usual saying is "Get well soon!" 

And thank you! That is kind!


----------



## majlo

Slovianka said:


> With sore throat we will come to work, with angina we won't.



I wouldn't be so sure about that.  Not once have I worked with _angina_.


----------



## NotNow

Slovianka said:


> Życzę Ci szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia.
> = I hope you regain health soon (???????)
> = I hope soon you will be healthy (????)
> 
> How to say it well and to sound naturally in English?


 
In addition to _Get well soon_, you can also say _I hope you feel better soon_.  That's a common expression too.


----------



## Slovianka

Thanks to both of you


----------

